# 1 week into 2ww and period pains......



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, I don't remember getting any pains on my first IUI except sore boobs, and on this one, I'm one week into the 2ww and keep getting period pains and expecting a bleed every time I wee.......should I expect the worse

Xx


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

hi hun
i hope not im only 3 days in and feel like i got period pains  im finding diffucult to wear clothes to as my boobs are so sore  
think positive and fingers crossed for you
xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

I had them all the way through, tested +ve since friday and still getting them now so dont worry and good luck
x


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies.  Don'tworrybehappy - fingers crossed hun, hope you have good news at the end of your 2 ww - so hard waiting though isn't it!!

Izzybear, thank you for the positive thoughts.......I know I should try not to worry but it's so, so hard.

xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all

i'm exactly the same.  i'm 4dp3dt and have had af pains from the start.  had a major breakdown about it yesterday but i've had a look through this site and it seems as if this can be quite normal and still get a bfp.  still challenges the pma though!

fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

I had AF like feelings for first 5 days now I'm stressing I don't feel anything other than tender (.) (.), had some tight aching in ovaries yesterday but now nothing.  Its such a hard 2 weeks, for me its about trying to stay sane   until OTD on 30th.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi LouB - I see your due to test the 30th?  I'm due the 31st and it can't come soon enough!!  Am I right in saying frrom your note that this is your first IVF after 3 IUIs?

This is my 3rd IUI, first was BFP was sadly lost two weeks later, 2nd was a stopped treatment due to bleeding, so fingers crossed this is third time lucky for us.

MrsScooby - it's so hard to stay positive isn't it - always looking for different signs, and aches and pains - never knowing if they are good or bad pains.  I think I got through my first one with less worry and stress - but this one just seems so hard.

xx


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Know what you mean, having major breakdown.  Convinced its not worked and am waiting for a BFN on Thursday 25th.  I am 9dp 2dt, and have menstrual symptoms on and off, feel like I am going crazy.  I get really down with the symptoms and convince myself it hasn't worked then I read everyone on here and feel positive as lots still get +ve results even after same symptoms.  Then my head starts again and I am just going round in circles.

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Carol69 - know exactly what you mean!  Just been for a wee and there were the pains again, so i just feel the period is on it's way!!  It's hard to stay positive when the pains are there :-(

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to send you PMA.

I had AF pains all the way through my 2 ww and the result of them is now my son!  I remember so clearly coming home from work 5 days before OTD in floods of tears with info on another clinic so that we could start our treatment again once I got my BFN.  I knew my body and knew when my AF was coming and I told DH 100% that it hadn't worked.

Well I got my BFP and as they say the rest is history!

Good luck to you all.
x


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am also one week into the 2ww and have had period type pains all the way through. Last week it was only slight but today it is much stronger. Its so nice to read all these posts as we all seem to be the same! Here's hoping it is all just the progesterone!

I am also testing on the 30th

xx


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All,

the 2ww is so difficult and it isn't made any easier by the fact af pains, pregnancy symptoms and progesterone side effects can be so similar! 

All i can say is that i had af pains 6 or 7 days after my transfer and fairly bad ones for a whole day two days before i tested. I texted my friend (who is due to give birth to her ivf baby tonight!) saying it was all over and she said that she'd had the same experiences through her 2ww. I was convinced af was on its way but i tested positive. 

I know it's hard to stay positive ( i had more than my fair share of breakdowns over the 2ww) but these things don't always mean the worst x


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

LadyB and Finger_Crossed......it's so nice to hear your good news stories, it does make me feel silly worrying, but you know how hard it is not to when you want something so bad.......thank you for the PMA and good luck too all on the 2ww.....we can get through it together  .  

Xx


----------



## 1katieh (May 17, 2011)

Hello ladies,
I'm very grateful to have come across this thread. I'm 5dp 5dt and have been utterly convinced that it hasn't worked for the last 3 days because the emotions and pain have been like severe PMT. I felt like I'd absolutely lost all rational thought today.
Sending lots of positivity and luck to all of you xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Carol69 - i feel exactly the same as you, it's so difficult to know what to think through the 2ww!

Silliestsausage - yeah, i actually had 4 goes of IUI all BFN unfortuntely.

Staceysm - i was so happy to see your post.  I have exactly the same thoughts att the moment, particularly bacause i've been on 4 2ww's before and really do feel like i know my body.  congratulations on your BFP x

good luck to everyone posting on this thread.  i really hope its good news for you all.

i unfortunately have no pma at the moment and am convinced it hasn't worked as i feel af pains the same as i do every month.  i feel so low about it and have spent the last 24 hours in tears.  this process is so hard


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Please hang in there girls, I know exactly how you feel as I was totally in that state all day yesterday.  I know my body and my body was doing exactly what it does the week before period, so utterly convinced gonna get a BFN.  But after reading lots of ladies on here, felt more positive today.  We are with you and sending you lots and lots of love and support. 

xxx


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am currently on 2ww testing 2nd Sept. Fingers crossed to everyone else waiting i've just been reading your threads and probably like yourselves I can't think about anything else and I am constantly checking for pregnancy AF symptoms unfortunately they are so similar it's impoosible to tell.


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies

So glad I found this thread- am in 2nd week of 2ww and am going crazy! I spent today convinced AF was on her way as I feel exactly like I do before it comes. My OTD is the 30th (which will be 2 weeks after ET- had a 5 day blast transferred). I'm thinking of testing this weekend as it will be 15-16 days post EC. How many days past EC/ET is everyone testing? 

This is definitely the hardest part of the whole process! Good luck to everyone


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Purplestar,

You're so right this is the most awful time, i'm only hanging on by a thread.  My OTD is Thursday 25th, following a 2 day transfer on 13th Aug.  So thats 12 day after transfer and 14 days after collection, if thats any help.

Love and wishes


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Carol69 - I think I will test at home this weekend as I definitely won't be able to wait until my OTD (which seems to be one of the longest 2ww from what I have read!).  Good luck for Thursday-not long to wait now  

xx


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Girls,    

Tested this morning (one day early) and got a    , still have to go for blood test tomorrow before I can ring clinic, but am absolutely gutted  
Did the usual and started to wonder whether its worth carrying on, but when we decided to start again with Tx after a few years break, we decided how many times we would give it a go and thats what we are going to stick to. Otherwise I will always be left with "what if".  

Good luck to everyone else due to test soon.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning ladies, please try and all stay positive, and to Carol69 i'm so sorry to hear that hun, keep at it, don't lose hope - although I know how hard it is not to.

I'm still getting little pains, but hoping and praying they are good pains.  We have a busy weekend coming up with friends, and also time out for us, so hoping that'll pass some time till my test on Weds.....

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Carol69  
xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies, how are you all feeling today?

For me, still occasional period pains, woke the other morning with really bad pains thinking this is it, period has arrived, but no, nothing yet - hopefully a good sign??  I also have really sore nipples, feel bloated and always tired................surely too early for symptoms like that though??

xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm the same Silliest, my pains have got worse - i always find the af after pessaries more painful than normal.  still no sign of af but i'm not due for another day or so.  My test date is still the 30th but if af hasn't arrived i'll do a home test in the morning.  I will still have to go for the blood tests but at least i can tell them only to phone me if its a miracle!

i really hope your pains aren't as bad as mine which could mean this is all part of a normal BFP process for you.  good luck xx


----------



## lizviles (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all 
So glad to have found this thread and to realise that I am not alone in these feelings. I seem to have the longest 2ww, in fact I feel cheated calling it that, as my OTD is 5th Sept - 17 days! after 3 day ET. I have been feeling some very sharp pains and generally "periody" - I even got my 2 period spots that I get every month yesterday   
It's hard to keep up the  PMA, and I'm still so early on!!! 
Good luck to all the other 2ww's  
     
Liz


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all Im 6dp2dt and also starting to get period like pains also others symptoms I usually get around af such as hair getting greasy quickly and tired ,keep going off into a trance ive been thinking it might be due to progesterone supps But can these other symptoms too?Mad thing is ive only just realised I could come on before getting to OTD I just thought progeterone would stop that  This is my only chance at IVF so      it works


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me hopping in?  I've had some funny little twinges right from ET.  I had similar symptoms on my IVF 2WW back in June, but thought that was all part of the process, what with EC and ET and all the drugs...however since I've had a NFET this time I didn't expect any such thing, but a couple of girls have been reassuring on the FET board - thank God!
I must say the 2WW is defo the worse bit.  Give me 2WW of injections and ECs over 2 weeks of self torture any day!


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Ladies I really hope your periods stay well away and you all have bfps, would be great for us to have such good news!!

Liz.....so hard in that first week but stick with it....try and keep yourself busy to keep your mind occupied.....easier said than done I know.

Girlyhalfwit, I must, the 6 weeks of injections I had seemed a walk in the park to this wait!!!

Test day for me is Wednesday......I'm going to be a good girl and wait till then.....hard it may be, but I've busy days till then so that should help xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Well ladies, that appears to be the end of my 2ww as period arrived this morning.  Seems like it's heavy so I'm guessing there is no chance I'm pregnant  

I think for now, it'll be moving on to ivf as IUI just doesn't seem to be working.  The idea of ivf is scary though, but hopefully it'll help us get there 

Good luck to the rest of you for bfp's 

Xx


----------



## Kateisgoingtogetpregnant (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello

I have only just found this site and its a big help.  I am going through my 2nd cycle, with 3 frozen blasts.  My centre is currently undertaking at trail of frozen egg transfers, natural FET vs medicated FET.  I was selected for Natural FET, as my cycle is routine 29 days.  

Had the FET on 22nd August, with 2 Blasts, everything was working out well, until this morning (28th August) when I have been  woken with the classic period pains (persistant) and light brown blood. This would be day 27 of my cycle.  I am  was due my test of the 2nd September, but feel that I should test now, as I am sure my body has not accepted the two eggs.  

I am going stir crazy, and advise would be welcomed.  Please


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Kate - Sorry to hear about your pains. Try and stick it out and wait for your OTD, otherwise ring the clinic and ask them if it's worth you testing.  I had AF during my 2WW for IVF and they advised me to test a day earlier. You've got 2 in, so you can know 100% until your OTD.


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Silliest Sausage said:


> Well ladies, that appears to be the end of my 2ww as period arrived this morning. Seems like it's heavy so I'm guessing there is no chance I'm pregnant
> 
> I think for now, it'll be moving on to ivf as IUI just doesn't seem to be working. The idea of ivf is scary though, but hopefully it'll help us get there
> 
> ...


Oh Hun....I'm so sorry BUT you never know....my clinic said even if I have a heavy period, to do a test. You just never know. Thinking of you, xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Silly - poor you - sending you a big hug  

Don't be scared of IVF, at least you'll feel like you are doing something.  I've done IVF and FET and although the proceedure for FET is very minimal (probably similar to IUI I would imagine?), I've found it as hard as the IVF - I think maybe the hardest bit is the emotional side, not the injections or EC. You've done IUI, so you know you can do this! 
Make sure you do your test though - there is still that chance!


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Kateisgoingtogetpregnant said:


> Hello
> 
> I have only just found this site and its a big help. I am going through my 2nd cycle, with 3 frozen blasts. My centre is currently undertaking at trail of frozen egg transfers, natural FET vs medicated FET. I was selected for Natural FET, as my cycle is routine 29 days.
> 
> ...


hi sweetie....this is my 1st time at ivf so have just learnt everything from this website (no personal experience).....so, could this bleed be an implantation bleed?? xxxxx


----------

